# [SOLVED] BSOD - APC Index Mismatch



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

I've have posted this new problem recently on my computer running Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x86 on my system. 

It's been sometime since I last posted about my BSOD problem and this new problem came up to me. If I recall, all I know that there was an "APC Index Mismatch" that was outputted on my STOP error. I didn't capture the rest of the STOP codes though.

I've recently upgraded my hard drive to 3TB (which I use as storage, and not for the OS uses) along with upgrading to 4GB more of RAM. 

I've did a spyware/malware scan along with an antivirus scan, but nothing came through. 

In addition, I've did some analysis on my BSOD error using this link here. The full monty is attached in this thread.

Anyways, what are the common problems in which APC Index Mismatch errors occur? This problem is very unique to me and to my computer setup. If anyone wants to know my specifications:

- Asus M2A-VM Motherboard
- AMD Athlon 64 x2 4200+ dual-core processor
- 6GB DDR2 PC2-5300 Memory 
- ATI Radeon X1250 integrated graphics
- BIOS: Pheonix Technologies LTD BIOS, Asus M2A-VM ACPI BIOS Revision 0302, dated 03/07/2007
- Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x86

I've last reinstalled the OS back in May 2012. I'm currently considering installing the x64 version - to support the high memory capacities.

How do I prevent the APC Index Mismatch errors from popping up again?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - APC Index Mismatch*

Your crash reports indicate a possible problem with your Windows installation. Please download and run the MGA Diag Tool. When it finishes, hit the copy button, and paste in your next post with [code]<MGADiag info>[/code] surrounding the MGADiag info. 



-----


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: BSOD - APC Index Mismatch*



writhziden said:


> Your crash reports indicate a possible problem with your Windows installation. Please download and run the MGA Diag Tool. When it finishes, hit the copy button, and paste in your next post with [code]<MGADiag info>[/code] surrounding the MGADiag info.
> 
> 
> 
> -----


Without further ado, here's my MGADiag Info report:



> Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
> -----------------------------------------
> Windows Validation Data-->
> 
> ...


Do you find something obvious to my report?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - APC Index Mismatch*

You have an HP windows installation branded as an Acer product attached to a retail ASUS motherboard. Your system screams of not being genuine.

I am afraid your installation is not genuine. Non-Genuine Windows contains security leaks and also cannot be properly updated which may result in instabilities and blue screen crashes. If you were not aware that your Windows was Non-Genuine, contact your seller or the company that provided the seller and file a complaint. Also let Microsoft know of the problem: Protect Yourself from Piracy 

I am sorry, but due to forum rules, we may not assist you further until you have installed a genuine version of Windows. To put the genuine Windows on, I strongly suggest you backup any important data, format your hard disk, and  reinstall Windows 7 to make sure all remnants are removed of the software that you used to make Windows work before. If you do not clean re-install, you may be left with a compromised system and your identity, bank accounts, credit card information, etc. may continue to be at risk as they are now. Once you install a genuine version: Please download and run the MGADiag tool. When it finishes, hit the copy button, and paste in your next post with [code]<MGADiag info>[/code] surrounding the MGADiag info.​


-----


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for your prompt response. I will plan to get a "genuine" copy of Windows 7 soon. This thread will be marked as "solved".


----------

